# Questions On Particular Products (Brand)



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Please correct me if I'm wrong - someone mentioned way back that _Idahoan_ Mashed Potatoes are packaged in Mylar bags. I'm buying more because of that (plus the fact that I love the taste of it).

My question is about other Idahoan products. I've never tried their casseroles like au gratin, scalloped etc.., I've tried Betty Crockers but I'm not too happy with the texture of their scalloped potatoes. Can you please give a feedback on how you like the Idahoan brand.

Also, how is the shelf life - did you ever eat it past its printed best before date? Thanks.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I love their instant potatoes. With the right amount of water and temp, they can be creamy and delicious without adding anything.

However, I don't know how they are packaged. While they might use Mylar, I don't know what other steps they take toward prolonging the integrity of the food product.
The packets don't appear to be vacuum sealed. Never see any O2 or desiccant packs inside. Do they nitro-flush them?

If they trap the dry flakes in the pouch with normal atmos conditions, then they could deteriorate over a year or two.
I've not tested this personally.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Their Use By dates aren't that far out so I plan in repackaging mine. Their soups are delicious, BTW. I'm not a fan of clam chowder, but my husband is so I bought some canned clams as an add-in for him.


----------



## SRU Viper (Mar 17, 2020)

Kauboy said:


> I love their instant potatoes. With the right amount of water and temp, they can be creamy and delicious without adding anything.
> 
> However, I don't know how they are packaged. While they might use Mylar, I don't know what other steps they take toward prolonging the integrity of the food product.
> The packets don't appear to be vacuum sealed. Never see any O2 or desiccant packs inside. Do they nitro-flush them?
> ...


Well then this might be a stupid question....but oh hell I'll ask it. What about if I vacuum seal a bag with the bag they come in inside?. Should be good for a year at least no?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SRU Viper said:


> Well then this might be a stupid question....but oh hell I'll ask it. What about if I vacuum seal a bag with the bag they come in inside?. Should be good for a year at least no?


Just checked a "Family Size" pouch of the stuff, and they are for sure Mylar bags with a melted seal.
Nothing is getting in or out of that pouch.
I don't think you would achieve anything by putting that pouch inside of another bag, and vac-sealing that bag.

However, if you snipped a corner off of the pouch at the seal, and could put that corner in your vac sealer, *THAT* would remove all air from the inside and preserve it much longer than the original "Best By" date.

BTW, mine that were purchased less than a month ago have a "Best By" date of 10/2020. If I had a vacuum sealer, I would suspect I could extend that by at LEAST a year. Not knowing the moisture content is the only thing that would worry me. If over 10%, you run the risk of botulism when you suck out all the O2.

How could we know?
Did they intentionally pack the original pouch with oxygen inside for that purpose?
:dejection:
These things keep me up at night...


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I love their instant potatoes and the soups are good too. Instead of two cups of water, I will sometimes substitute one of the cups with milk, this makes them even creamier. As far as shelf life, I saw a video a few days ago that claimed that as long as the package is intact, hey should last an year or so after the best by date. I agree with Kauboy about snipping the package before vacuum sealing.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> Their Use By dates aren't that far out so I plan in repackaging mine. Their soups are delicious, BTW. I'm not a fan of clam chowder, but my husband is so I bought some canned clams as an add-in for him.


I didn't know they make soups! I haven't seen them here.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I have had some of their mashed potatoes that where 2 years past their best before date. They tasted fine and I did not feel sick afterwords. I have a feeling they have a short best before date to sell more product


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Kauboy said:


> Just checked a "Family Size" pouch of the stuff, and they are for sure Mylar bags with a melted seal.
> Nothing is getting in or out of that pouch.
> I don't think you would achieve anything by putting that pouch inside of another bag, and vac-sealing that bag.
> 
> ...


I just opened one of their soups and those bags are NOT Mylar. Just plastic, which explains the short shelf life.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> I just opened one of their soups and those bags are NOT Mylar. Just plastic, which explains the short shelf life.


I guess that depends on the type of plastic. It would have to be food safe, so it shouldn't allow gas exchange. Is there a characteristic of plastic I'm not familiar with that would affect shelf life?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Kauboy said:


> I guess that depends on the type of plastic. It would have to be food safe, so it shouldn't allow gas exchange. Is there a characteristic of plastic I'm not familiar with that would affect shelf life?


I have no idea. I just assumed Mylar would be better than other kinds of plastic.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Mylar prevent oxygen from moving through the film. Aluminized Mylar prevent UV light 
from getting to the food product. UV and oxygen are the 2 biggest factors in food 
loosing flavor and vitamins etc. I by Orida brand potatoes products in the larges 
size available and pack in Aluminzed Mylar with oxygen absorbers.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Quick update following Easter Sunday lunch.

We opened a pouch of Idahoan cheesy potatoes, and the bag is *NOT Mylar*. Just plastic.
They do seal exactly the same way as Mylar though. I tested this on the bag after we opened it. Set my sealer (aka wife's old hair straightener) to 350 and it sealed the opening as good as the factory seal did.

Knowing this, I no longer recommend them for long term storage use. Feel free to reseal, but use them by the date.
Or, dump them into actual Mylar and store them longer.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Quick update following Easter Sunday lunch.
> 
> We opened a pouch of Idahoan cheesy potatoes, and the bag is *NOT Mylar*. Just plastic.
> They do seal exactly the same way as Mylar though. I tested this on the bag after we opened it. Set my sealer (aka wife's old hair straightener) to 350 and it sealed the opening as good as the factory seal did.
> ...


Boy, I opened one pouch and you're right - it's now only plastic!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Kauboy said:


> Quick update following Easter Sunday lunch.
> 
> We opened a pouch of Idahoan cheesy potatoes, and the bag is *NOT Mylar*. Just plastic.
> They do seal exactly the same way as Mylar though. I tested this on the bag after we opened it. Set my sealer (aka wife's old hair straightener) to 350 and it sealed the opening as good as the factory seal did.
> ...


On page 1 of this thread, you said "It would have to be food safe, so it shouldn't allow gas exchange. Is there a characteristic of plastic I'm not familiar with that would affect shelf life?" which made me think you didn't think the packaging would be an issue. What changed your mind?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> On page 1 of this thread, you said "It would have to be food safe, so it shouldn't allow gas exchange. Is there a characteristic of plastic I'm not familiar with that would affect shelf life?" which made me think you didn't think the packaging would be an issue. What changed your mind?


I'm not sure I've changed my mind, so much as lost trust that I know the right answer anymore. Mylar is designed to not allow gas exchange or light to penetrate. When I opened that plastic bag, it was not blocking light very well at all. No, you couldn't see through it, but light was obviously passing through, as I could read the mirror image of the label on the outside. That will cause food degradation over time. I am not familiar with how quickly that effect is apparent.
They felt very thin as well, causing me to question their long term stability.

Turning the bag over and looking at the bottom, I finally found it's number. Inside the little arrow recycling symbol was the number 7.
Food grade plastics will the #1 or #2.
A site I found described #7 like this:


> Plastic #7 - Other, Miscellaneous
> All of the plastic resins that don't fit into the other categories are placed in the number 7 category. It's a mix bag of plastics that includes polycarbonate, which contains the toxic bisphenol-A (BPA). These plastics should be avoided due to possibly containing hormone disruptors like BPA, which has been linked to infertility, hyperactivity, reproductive problems, and other health issues.
> Plastic #7 is found in sunglasses, iPod cases, computer cases, nylon, 3- and 5-gallon water bottles, and bullet-proof materials.
> It is recycled into plastic lumber and other custom-made products.


Now, I absolutely don't trust it for long term use.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Kauboy said:


> I'm not sure I've changed my mind, so much as lost trust that I know the right answer anymore. Mylar is designed to not allow gas exchange or light to penetrate. When I opened that plastic bag, it was not blocking light very well at all. No, you couldn't see through it, but light was obviously passing through, as I could read the mirror image of the label on the outside. That will cause food degradation over time. I am not familiar with how quickly that effect is apparent.
> They felt very thin as well, causing me to question their long term stability.
> 
> Turning the bag over and looking at the bottom, I finally found it's number. Inside the little arrow recycling symbol was the number 7.
> ...


Wow, yes, that's crazy. I'm going to repackage all mine in Mylar.


----------

